# WHQD, 4k, ja was denn nun?



## Zaucher (2. Januar 2015)

Liebes Forum,

Wie der titel schon sagt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor. Aktuell spiele ich auf einem 1080p. 

Hardware: 

2x R9 290x 8GB

Ich bin total verunsichert was ich jetzt nehmen soll. 4K ist ja am kommen, doch da muss man immer aktuelle Hardware besitzen um immer die neuesten Spiele spielen zu können. Whqd wäre dawohl eine gute Alternative. 
Ich hätte gerne 27 Zoll oder größer.Budget rund 450€. Was könnt ihr empfehlen, oder sollte ich warten auf die kommenden Modelle?

Grus Zaucher


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2015)

Zu empfehlen wären der BenQ BL2710PT oder der Asus PB278QR.
UHD  hat noch viele kleine Probleme.


----------



## Zaucher (2. Januar 2015)

Kann ich nicht auch auf einem 4k Bildschirm mit WHQD spielen, oder hab ich da irgendwelche Einschränkungen?


----------



## NuVirus (2. Januar 2015)

Es ist halt nicht die native Auflösung und sieht je nach Monitor dann schlechter aus aber technisch kein Problem auch FullHD ist möglich sieht halt ähnlich aus wenn du die Auflösung bei deinem jetzigen Monitor reduzierst wobei es auch da unterschiedlich bei den Monitoren ist.

Ich würde nen hübschen WQHD holen das passt gut zu deinen Grafikkarten und VSR bietet AMD ja auch.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2015)

WQHD wäre unscharf, aber FHD würde gehen, das es ja die halbe Auflösung ist.
Ein UHD Monitor nutzt dann um den einen Pixel in FHD darzustellen 4Pixel.
Bei WQHD wäre es ein ungerader Teiler und somit unscharf.


----------



## blackout24 (3. Januar 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> WQHD wäre unscharf, aber FHD würde gehen, das es ja die halbe Auflösung ist.
> Ein UHD Monitor nutzt dann um den einen Pixel in FHD darzustellen 4Pixel.
> Bei WQHD wäre es ein ungerader Teiler und somit unscharf.



Dann müsste aber auch 720p auf meinem 1440p Monitor scharf aussehen, was es nicht tut. Ich rate eher generel davon ab nicht in der nativen Auflösung zu spielen. Lieber ein paar Effekte runter schrauben, damit es für native Auflösung mit AA und gegebenfalls VSync reicht. Nichts macht das Bild hässlicher als Kantenflimmern und Tearing Linien.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Januar 2015)

Das Bild ansich sollte scharf sein, aber durch die niedrigere Auflösung sieht es natürlich nicht mehr so gut aus, wie die native Auflösung.
Wobei auch nicht jeder Monitor das Bild 1:1 skaliert.


----------



## Zaucher (4. Januar 2015)

Hmmm, schwieriges Thema. Gerade weil jetzt so nach und nach News zu neuen Monitoren auftauchen, die vielversprechend sind. 
Aber die Tendenz geht auch von eurer Seite mehr zu WHQD wie ich das so raus lese.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Januar 2015)

Es gibt halt bei UHD noch viele kleine Probleme.
Spiele sind da nur ein Thema, denn bei vielen Programmen gibts dann Probleme mit der Skalierung von Schriften und Elementen.


----------



## blackout24 (4. Januar 2015)

1440p gibts halt auch als IPS zu erschwinglichen Preisen also bessere Farben und Kontraste und generell einfach höhere Frameraten bei den die überschüssige Leistung zur Not AA und anderen Schnickschnack gesteckt werden kann.


----------



## NuVirus (4. Januar 2015)

Ich persönlich werde noch abwarten mit einem neuen Monitor werde mir wohl wenn es iPS Monitore gibt auch nen 4k zulegen bzw. mal abwarten was mit AMD Freesync wird und ob Nvidia das dann auch unterstützt.


----------



## Atent123 (4. Januar 2015)

Ich hatte auch erst einen 4k Monitor habe mir dann aber einen RoG Swift bestellt und fand das Teil viel besser als den 4k Monitor (Obwohl mich dieses Krieseln der Entspiegelungsfolie Nervt).


----------



## Zaucher (8. Januar 2015)

Hmm....lohnt sich denn das warten auf Freesync? Ich hätte ansonsten den hier in die nähere Auswahl gezogen:


https://geizhals.de/dell-ultrasharp-u2715h-210-adsn-210-adso-210-adsz-210-adzg-a1187709.html


----------



## Reduan (10. Januar 2015)

...und in wieweit sollte man in Bezug auf 4k auf hdmi2 Geräte warten?...und wann kommen diese überhaupt ungefähr?


----------



## NuVirus (10. Januar 2015)

hdmi 2 ist nicht notwendig wenn ein aktueller Displayport vorhanden ist der 60Hz schafft außer du willst was anderes als nen PC am Monitor anschließen


----------

